# My new LT25



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

This past Saturday I took a trip up to Custom Gheenoe to pick up my new boat! A big thanks to Pugar for meeting me even though the shop was closed! It is an LT25 with some goodies; poling platform, shark eyes, bilge, live well, trolling motor wiring, trolling motor mount & push pole holders.  This is MATT's old boat, he did a great job rigging her out, my favorite part is the 10mm sea dek on the rear seat & mid box.  A Merc. 25 is hanging on the back.  Hrmmm do I need a jackplate?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New toy, sounds like a busy weekend for you.



> do I need a jackplate


I don't know.
The more I've read of tunnels and hull running angles,
the less impressed I am with jackplates on a stock hull. Drawing a hull
and transom to scale, with the correct dimensions for the prop and
cavitation plates, angles correctly plotted, the distance from the bottom
of the hull to the bottom of the skeg, remains effectively the same,
whether at the transom or setback 6 inches. Water level is water level,
and the intake has to be below water level. A jackplate is best used
for fine tuning a performance hull to the last 1/16th of an inch.
For your typical fishing hull, chasing an inch is not worth the added
weight.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats Scot  That's Awsome !

Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats! Dreams do come true. [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet man! I used Matt's LT25 in wekiva and mosquito lagoon with 25hp merc......runs very skinny and top out 32 mph........nice smooth dry ride. Almost don't need a jackplate. I put some blood on her....lol.

My LT15 is made for 20inch transom but trim it down to 18 inch transom. My 15hp merc 4-stroke is kinda mounted too high on the transom but caviation plate is 2 inches above the bottom of the hull and run pretty shallow. I have to run 4 blade propeller instead of 3 blade because it's blowing out pretty bad and takes awhile to get on plane then boooommm speed picking up rapidly while I'm on plane.

4 blade propeller helped a lot to get on plane quicker and now mounted 1.5 inches higher. My caviation plate is now 3.5 inches above the bottom of the hull and run much shallower.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That is a beautiful ride. You guys are making me want to sell my canoe.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congratulations! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Looks like you're set to go with that one.  I think you'll know whether you need a jackplate or not, once you've used it a couple of times.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Scott! It looks like it was worth waiting for!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW!!! love that LT if you take her to the glades just sit back and let her go, She knows her way around on her own...

Let me know the next time you head north and we will run them both...


Good for You!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Super sweet boat! Those LT25s are great boats!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

OB, remember get the NMZ before you get the wife...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> OB, remember get the NMZ before you get the wife...


True but my pockets disagree. Every time I look at her ring I think," Their goes my NMZ with a sweet little 9.9!" lol
Uggggg, the things we men have to do in life!

However, the delay gives me a chance to think long and hard about my options...NMZ sooner, LT25 later, or if hold my breath even longer I might be able to get myself into a caimen. I just have a feeling that WHATEVER I get, it will be in my only boat for a lonnnnnnnng time!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Gramps, congrats. Love the layout..

-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank ya guys!

Tom - Sunday morning I'm heading out to Ft. Pierce, via the "secret" launch bout 7:30am for half a day, if you want to join. I will give you a call if anything changes.

Matt - How bout you?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> New toy, sounds like a busy weekend for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gramp, Great Boat [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Brett, nice drawing , but once the water under the boat passes the trailing edge of the transom, it angles upward. So even when the prop is higher than the bottom of the boat, it sits far enough back to work in solid water.


----------

